# What is this thing?



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

View attachment 59478
View attachment 59478
Desperately need help!

My brother has recently purchased a fish from his local pet shop and was told the fish is a Brandtii.

After examination it is clear that is NOT!

The f****ng punk at the shop knows nothing about P's what so ever.

I was wondering if you guys out there could help me to identify what the f**k this fish is?


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Whall Banner said:


> View attachment 59478
> View attachment 59478
> Desperately need help!
> 
> ...


Sorry guys now I'm having a nightmere with the attachments, I'll have to change camera. As soon as it's sorted I'll get the pics attached.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Whall Banner said:


> Whall Banner said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 59478
> ...


The attachments are sorted now.

If you's could check out the attachment and tell me what the F**k this fish is, I would be most grateful.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Here is your pic.I cleaned it a little...
It looks to me like a small Pygopristis Denticulata.

Here is a LINK to OPEFE!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

How about you tone it down a bit








I doubt you use that language when you're visiting someone else's place, do you? And even if you do, it's not appreciated here - so cut down on the profanity.

As far as your fish: I think Jim covered it all


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

it's a denticula...at first glance...I thought it was a pacu...but the fins are too different from a pacu


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

mouth does look like a pacu`s though.....but yes, fins are different.


----------



## luckydog (Apr 20, 2005)

Nope, not retarded-looking to be a pacu


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

wow it really doe slook like a pacu cause the tail is black to white...weird,just tell the person that sold to you he was faulty and he obviouslly knows nothing about p's and you demand a full refund or a exchange for a real brandtii if not sneak the p into his community tanks


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

Pacus look more weird. He has a lower jaw and i think he's pretty cool =]


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

luckydog said:


> Nope, not retarded-looking to be a pacu
> [snapback]1005707[/snapback]​


lol 
i hate pacu too


----------



## SmokeHaze (May 2, 2005)

whatever it is it looks pretty gay


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

SmokeHaze said:


> whatever it is it looks pretty gay
> [snapback]1009313[/snapback]​


 You mean of course that it looks pretty happy, right???


----------



## luckydog (Apr 20, 2005)

I don't hate pacu, they just look retarded. I have a couple and they're pretty cool.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

as far as i know that fish is relatively rare in the Piranha keeping hobby. you should be happy to have happened upon such a find, not pissed off and angst ridden.

if you dont want it give it to me, id love to have on eof those.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Moved...


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

not to be mean or any thing but how in the hell would anyone buying that fish not know that it is not a serra. i mean any person looking at that fish would know its not. you should have know or as you said your brother who bought it should have known so he is just as bad as the guy who sold it to him.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

x-J-x said:


> it's a denticula...at first glance...I thought it was a pacu...but the fins are too different from a pacu
> [snapback]1005517[/snapback]​


same here .
better pic would help

but a Brandtii hella no!


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Rikimaru said:


> x-J-x said:
> 
> 
> > it's a denticula...at first glance...I thought it was a pacu...but the fins are too different from a pacu
> ...


Calling this fish a brandti is not too far fetched. Especially if the store's supplier call it by its old incorrect name from way back. People might be surprised that not everyone is up to date with the correct terminology. Dents were mistakingly called Brandti's for a very long time!!!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Gigante Pirana said:


> Rikimaru said:
> 
> 
> > x-J-x said:
> ...


yep thats right.

Also you can put more then one of these in a tank


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

> Calling this fish a brandti is not too far fetched. Especially if the store's supplier call it by its old incorrect name from way back. People might be surprised that not everyone is up to date with the correct terminology. Dents were mistakingly called Brandti's for a very long time!!!


ow cool i didn't knew that.
thanks.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Pygopristus denticulata


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

luckydog said:


> Nope, not retarded-looking to be a pacu
> [snapback]1005707[/snapback]​


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> Here is your pic.I cleaned it a little...
> It looks to me like a small Pygopristis Denticulata.
> 
> Here is a LINK to OPEFE!
> [snapback]1005386[/snapback]​


Thanks for cleaning this picture up for me Jim. I would have replied earlier but I've been in Mexico on my honeymoon for the past two weeks and only just seen what you guys have done. Thanks for this I appreciate it. My brother has now got rid of this and bought himself a 3 inch Highback Rhom.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> How about you tone it down a bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about the bad language, but at the time I was having a night mere and this fish was doing me head in (poor excuse).









Please accept my appologies.

Yous have been really helpful.









Thanks.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Anko said:


> wow it really doe slook like a pacu cause the tail is black to white...weird,just tell the person that sold to you he was faulty and he obviouslly knows nothing about p's and you demand a full refund or a exchange for a real brandtii if not sneak the p into his community tanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha, thanks mate, he has now got rid of this fish and got a 3 inch highback Rhom.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

apparently the shop store guys don't know anything about ps because they just sold one RARE p. i'll buy it off you if you dont' want it.


----------

